

Show HN: I made an RSS feed reader - danparsonson
http://dambr.com

======
user24
I didn't try it out because you required me to log in. Sorry. Maybe have a
'try it now' button to a demo account, if it's really essential that you have
logged in users.

~~~
oceanician
I get 'Couldn't validate the captcha, please try again' when trying to
register. But there's no captcha visible. (OSX / Opera)

~~~
danparsonson
Do you have javascript enabled? I'm using reCaptcha (although I'm considering
dropping that in favour of something simpler - "which of these pictures is the
right way up?" or something like that).

Incidentally, you will also need javascript for the password entry to work -
your password is hashed (SHA1) before transmission.

Otherwise - could it be some sort of ad-blocking extension maybe?

~~~
ZeroMinx
Ah yes, was going to comment on that too.. Why do you have a captcha? Are you
having spam registration problems?

As captchas are a hassle to people, I wouldn't worry putting one in place
until you have an issue with non-humans registering.

~~~
danparsonson
You're right, thanks - it's only there 'just in case'. I've taken it out.

------
danparsonson
I use Bloglines a lot, but since it's closing down at the end of the month, I
decided to make my own feed reader. It's still in development, but it's
basically working so I thought I'd share it for any other (soon to be) ex-
Blogliners on here.

~~~
alexyoung
Will it be open source?

~~~
danparsonson
I hadn't really thought about it to be honest - do you see value in that? It's
a fairly simple beast so I don't imagine it has much to teach anyone; do you
think you might like to host your own copy?

------
jamesteow
I added a couple RSS feeds but they aren't showing up for me.

What advantage does this service have over Google Reader?

~~~
danparsonson
Give the crawler a few minutes (no more than ten) to catch up - currently new
feeds aren't crawled immediately. I'll add that to the list of things to
change.

As for advantages over Google Reader: most of my feed reading is done on my
mobile phone, so that was my starting point - I wanted something as quick and
simple to use as possible, one click and you've got all the new articles in
one page, loaded. That way, losing signal on the journey to work isn't a
problem because I don't need to keep loading pages. I guess this will
translate well to the desktop too - everything is there for you immediately,
with minimal user input.

If there are any features you'd like to see, please do say!

~~~
pmarin
_Give the crawler a few minutes (no more than ten) to catch up - currently new
feeds aren't crawled immediately. I'll add that to the list of things to
change._

You should put a note about this.

I like the minimalistic design.

~~~
danparsonson
Good idea, thanks; glad you like it!

------
kingsidharth
Snap! I logged in, imported the OPML file and now it shows that you have no
new articles to read.

Alright, maybe you are attempting to start from now-onwards but at least show
me old / read articles?

How else do you expect me to read there?

Wassup with UI and design btw?

~~~
danparsonson
That's something that I'll be fixing over the next day or two - currently, any
newly added feeds won't appear for up to ten minutes while the crawler catches
up. I've just added a message to the articles page to explain this when
there's nothing to read. Once the new feeds have been cached, you should see
any new articles for today (although in light of your comment I think I'll
push this back to show two or three days, what do you think?).

In any case, refresh after ten minutes and you should get something.

As for UI and design - I'm going for 'minimalist' ;-) The visual side of
things is not my strong point and it's still 'work in progress'. If you have
any suggestions, I'd be delighted to hear them!

------
diamondhead
Give a try to newsbeuter which is the real lightweight and useful rss reader.

